# 1000 rpm pto shaft for 706 IH



## Carmen (Apr 1, 2017)

Is there any where to purchase a long 1000 rpm pto shaft for IH 706 simulator to the length of the 540 rpm shaft


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Carmen, 
Ebay has quite a selection. Expensive ($$$). You will have to ask the seller questions to be certain you are getting what you want.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

don't believe they ever made one


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you intend to install the second PTO shaft to have the 1000 rpm shaft in addition to the 540 shaft read this: http://www.redrunrite.com/blog/ih-tractor-pto-unit-repair-information-b881d4/

Between the article and your repair manual you will have no problem doing the addition.

I would recommend you purchase a rebuilt unit as the cost and difficulty of draining the transmission is not something you want to repeat if your existing unit has worn components and will not support the torque load of the 1000 rpm implements. https://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nk...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true


----------



## Carmen (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks RC, what I have is, my son broke off his 1000 RPM shaft baling hay. In the near future we are going to remove the PTO housing and start replace the broken PTO shaft. [ I'm sure I will have more questions when we get into the project] I'm going to print the article and give to him. Thanks again
Doc


----------

